# New amp head+cab :D



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I just got a Genz Benz EL Diablo 100 head and a Randall vintage 30 4x12 cab. Cost me 1500 in total, used. Pretty awesome deal in my opinion. Ill post pics tomorrow probably.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

thats sick man. Good find! Rock on sdsre


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> I just got a Genz Benz EL Diablo 100 head and a Randall vintage 30 4x12 cab. Cost me 1500 in total, used. Pretty awesome deal in my opinion. Ill post pics tomorrow probably.


El Diablo rocks! Can do brown sound as well as a ton of other tones very good. Great deal too... that head alone costs near $1500 new (I think it was like $1450 last I checked). 

Congrats, can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sounds like a pretty sweet deal!

i also got a sweet deal - peavey jsx head and two triple X cabs for nothin


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Well i have lots of problems with my amp already 

The sound seems a little noisy, it's like a loud 'sssssssshhhhhhh' everytime i stop playing, until i switch it into standby mode or turn it off. Now with the Wah-Wah and talkbox troubles. When i connect my talkbox (rocktron banshee) to it and turn it on, there's this LOUD beep sound that comes out, and no actual guitar sound. With the wah pedal, simple. I turn on the wah, no wah effect, amp sound is decreased greatly, turn wah pedal off, and everything is normal. What the hell is wrong?? Its also making extremely loud beeping sounds when i dont have my fingers pressing on the strings.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Well i have lots of problems with my amp already
> 
> The sound seems a little noisy, it's like a loud 'sssssssshhhhhhh' everytime i stop playing, until i switch it into standby mode or turn it off. Now with the Wah-Wah and talkbox troubles. When i connect my talkbox (rocktron banshee) to it and turn it on, there's this LOUD beep sound that comes out, and no actual guitar sound. With the wah pedal, simple. I turn on the wah, no wah effect, amp sound is decreased greatly, turn wah pedal off, and everything is normal. What the hell is wrong?? Its also making extremely loud beeping sounds when i dont have my fingers pressing on the strings.


The wah problem could be the power supply or battery... try swapping it out. I had the same problem with mine when I was using a battery. Put a new one in and it worked perfectly. 

The noise when you stop playing is semi-odd... how much gain / treble / presence are you using and how loud are you playing? If you're playing high gain stuff and you're playing loud, it's pretty much assumed you'll need a noise gate lol. ISP Decimator is a great choice, but any noise gate will solve the problem of hissing when you stop playing. This is part of the reason why metal players use them... tighten up those pauses. 

Talkbox... ugh, never used one so I can't offer any advice there.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> The wah problem could be the power supply or battery... try swapping it out. I had the same problem with mine when I was using a battery. Put a new one in and it worked perfectly.
> 
> The noise when you stop playing is semi-odd... how much gain / treble / presence are you using and how loud are you playing? If you're playing high gain stuff and you're playing loud, it's pretty much assumed you'll need a noise gate lol. ISP Decimator is a great choice, but any noise gate will solve the problem of hissing when you stop playing. This is part of the reason why metal players use them... tighten up those pauses.
> 
> Talkbox... ugh, never used one so I can't offer any advice there.


Well as the loudness goes, i really don't put it loud, and there are two problems

1. the amp sounds really crappy when its not loud

2. It still makes the loud noises


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well it *is* a tube amp lol they're meant to be cranked! :rockon2:

Isn't there a switch on the El Diablo to go from 100 watts to 50? Set it to 50 so it breaks into overdrive earlier, if you haven't already. 

If the noise isn't from too much gain or treble I'm sure one of the resident amp experts can shine some light on the subject.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> Well it *is* a tube amp lol they're meant to be cranked! :rockon2:
> 
> Isn't there a switch on the El Diablo to go from 100 watts to 50? Set it to 50 so it breaks into overdrive earlier, if you haven't already.
> 
> If the noise isn't from too much gain or treble I'm sure one of the resident amp experts can shine some light on the subject.


alright well its at 100 right now, i'll try switching it to 50 in a few. Also, do you think it has anything to do with the 'OHMS' switches in the back? There's a 3-way switch that apparently accomodates with the cab, but i have no idea how to relate switch position will work well with the cab


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> alright well its at 100 right now, i'll try switching it to 50 in a few. Also, do you think it has anything to do with the 'OHMS' switches in the back? There's a 3-way switch that apparently accomodates with the cab, but i have no idea how to relate switch position will work well with the cab


Ugh yeah you should know what the cab is... take the back off and see what it says on the back of the speakers, should tell you the ohms. If you're gonna' unplug the cab, make sure the amp is off as well as when you plug it back in... can mess the amp up if you don't (so I've heard... I just trust the people that have told me that and don't **** with it LOL). 

Here's more about cabs / speakers incase you need to know: http://guitargeek.com/chat/showthread.php?threadid=46544


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> Ugh yeah you should know what the cab is... take the back off and see what it says on the back of the speakers, should tell you the ohms. If you're gonna' unplug the cab, make sure the amp is off as well as when you plug it back in... can mess the amp up if you don't (so I've heard... I just trust the people that have told me that and don't **** with it LOL).
> 
> Here's more about cabs / speakers incase you need to know: http://guitargeek.com/chat/showthread.php?threadid=46544


Well i looked behind the cab, and there is no OHMS printed anywhere


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Well i looked behind the cab, and there is no OHMS printed anywhere


You've gotta' take the back off, it's printed on each individual speaker like this (on the right side):


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

omg yes make sure your ohms are right, also never run a tube
without a speaker plugged in,this is a good way to blow your stuff up
im not to sure what the ohms on ur cab are,they will be either 16 or 8
find someone with a ohms tester


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> You've gotta' take the back off, it's printed on each individual speaker like this (on the right side):


How would i be too take the back off?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> How would i be too take the back off?


Should have screws all along the back. Just unscrew 'em and the back should fall right on your lap lol. Once the screws are out you might have to take like a knife and gently pry it open from one of the sides, but all mine have came off relatively easy.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> Should have screws all along the back. Just unscrew 'em and the back should fall right on your lap lol. Once the screws are out you might have to take like a knife and gently pry it open from one of the sides, but all mine have came off relatively easy.


Alright thanks man i'll try it tomorrow


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright the buzzing has diminished alot now, thanks violation. The OHMS was 8.

And now heres a pic


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Alright the buzzing has diminished alot now, thanks violation. The OHMS was 8.
> 
> And now heres a pic


No problem!

Rig looks great... lovin' the glow!


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> No problem!
> 
> Rig looks great... lovin' the glow!


Thanks :smilie_flagge17:


:rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you know the model of your cab, you coulda just went to the manufacturers website and it'd tell you what ohms the cab is 

its usually either 8 or 16.

note: dont crank the treble or the gain, crank the channel volume. welcome to the world of "chunk". and use ear protection - i find my jsx sounds insanely trebley until i put on ear protection. and then it just sounds sick


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> if you know the model of your cab, you coulda just went to the manufacturers website and it'd tell you what ohms the cab is


Unless the previous owner swapped it all out, lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

in which case you hound 'em for the info  lol


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

nah they were original Celestion Vintage 30's


----------

